# Antique Fly Rod



## one100grand (Jul 8, 2011)

Helping my dad clean out some of his stuff, we ran across some old gear that was his when he was a kid, which was neat. Then as we got into it further, we dug out his father and grandfather's gear. He gave it all to me since he knows I love antiques and fishing. The real treasure of this looks to be an Abercrombie & Fitch fly rod that is made of bamboo. Looking at the construction of it, I'd say this is early 1900s, but I'm not certain. It says on the base of the handle that it's Abercrombie & Fitch NY and it's got what I assume is a model #828 on it. Does anyone know anything about antique fly rods or where I might learn about it?
Thanks!


UPDATE: ADDED PHOTOS


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 8, 2011)

I didn't know they had guys with 8-packs and spray tans in the early 1900's. :lol: I got nothing better to do so I'll Google it and see if I can find anything on it.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Man, I can't find anything that specifies a model number. Most of the A&F rods have actual names, like "Smuggler" and "Touradif". See if you can figure out what it may be. In good shape most of them seem to be worth $400-600, but I saw a couple that in excellent condition would fetch $1,000. Looks like you need to see when "Antiques Roadshow" is comin through your town  Good find!


----------



## flatboat (Jul 8, 2011)

if you can find a copy . Lawson's Price Guide to Old Fishing rods


----------



## flatboat (Jul 8, 2011)

Lawson's price guide to old fishing rods & misc. tackle


----------



## one100grand (Jul 11, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> Hey Man, I can't find anything that specifies a model number. Most of the A&F rods have actual names, like "Smuggler" and "Touradif". See if you can figure out what it may be. In good shape most of them seem to be worth $400-600, but I saw a couple that in excellent condition would fetch $1,000. Looks like you need to see when "Antiques Roadshow" is comin through your town  Good find!



There's no model name on it, this rod may possibly predate those? I've found this is my great grandfather's rod & was purchased and custom built for him at the A&F boutique in NY. I'll try to take some pics and post them. The rod is around 9-10' long when put together, it's in 3 pieces - but it also puzzles me a bit because it's got a fancy way to go together that I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 11, 2011)

one100grand said:


> There's no model name on it, this rod may possibly predate those? I've found this is my great grandfather's rod & was purchased and custom built for him at the A&F boutique in NY.



Dude, how cool is that!?! I would try to have it appraised just for GP, but that would be hanging on my wall above the fireplace And I wasn't kidding about Antiques Roadshow. They travel all over the country, chances are they'll be somewhere around you soon. They all have reputable appraisers, and if I'm correct, its free...


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 11, 2011)

one100grand said:


> SVOMike86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Man, I can't find anything that specifies a model number. Most of the A&F rods have actual names, like "Smuggler" and "Touradif". See if you can figure out what it may be. In good shape most of them seem to be worth $400-600, but I saw a couple that in excellent condition would fetch $1,000. Looks like you need to see when "Antiques Roadshow" is comin through your town  Good find!
> ...


There's some good info about 19th century rods here...

"Most collectors of antique fishing rods focus on these 19th-century rods and the early 20th-century split bamboo fly rods made by Orvis and others."

and.... https://www.northwestern.edu/magazine/spring2011/campuslife/collections_fly_fishing.html


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 11, 2011)

Got sidetracked, but wanted to post another link where you might be able to get an idea of the value of that rod. If it's pre 1900 it could be worth big $$$, depending on the condition. I saw an old Payne rod sold by A&F during my search on this that recently sold for $7,500, so this might bear some looking into.

[color=#0000BF]https://en.allexperts.com/q/Fishing-1634/2011/3/identity-bamboo-fly-rod-1.htm[/color]


----------



## one100grand (Jul 11, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> > There's no model name on it, this rod may possibly predate those? I've found this is my great grandfather's rod & was purchased and custom built for him at the A&F boutique in NY.
> ...



I'm looking into having some sort of shadow box built for it so I can display it....I'd like to have it on display along with other gear.

To me, it doesn't matter whether it appraises for $0.75 or $750,000, it's going to be on display! I also got a very nifty antique net with it. I'll try to take a bunch of pics.


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd love to see the pictures once you get it all mounted. That's a real family treasure, and I wouldn't sell a family heirloom either. But, if it *is* worth $750,000, I'd want to have it insured. :wink:


----------



## one100grand (Jul 12, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> I'd love to see the pictures once you get it all mounted. That's a real family treasure, and I wouldn't sell a family heirloom either. But, if it *is* worth $750,000, I'd want to have it insured. :wink:



Agreed....I talked to a frame shop nearby yesterday about getting it mounted & framed, I gave her the size of the rod from end to end & she said she didn't think they could make a single piece that big without it getting into more than a thousand $$$.


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 12, 2011)

Does the rod come apart in sections? If so that may be another mounting option for you.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 12, 2011)

You should just get a couple 1X2's and a router, some stain and a piece of glass cut at a glass shop. Sit down on a Saturday morning and watch some "This Old House" and learn to build a frame. Probably cost a hundred or 2, but it would be nicer because you made it...


----------



## one100grand (Jul 12, 2011)

The rod is in 3' sections - and I am capable of building a frame or shadowbox, but I know a professional would do so much nicer of a job and this is the type of thing that would last forever. The thing I'm finding out about it is that finding a piece of glass that size will be somewhat difficult.


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 12, 2011)

What is the size you are looking for?,, I would built the case a little bigger than the longest section and display the rod in an unassembled manner. I would not imagine that it would be over 4ft.


----------



## one100grand (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd like to display the rod assembled w/a reel on it rather than in sections.


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 14, 2011)

one100grand said:


> I'd like to display the rod assembled w/a reel on it rather than in sections.


Form this site....
"From here you have several options for displaying the piece. One idea that I have seen and like the best is to create a shadow box effect. A wall mount shadow box can be built which includes a couple of corner shelves. The rod is then propped cross-ways in the box and other effects are added to the shelves. The extras might be a fly reel or a display of flies, a jar of floatant, or the pipe that was smoked on the fishing adventures. If available, a picture or two will make the link to the person.


----------

